# O cercetare (titlu de proiect)



## Elementariness

Buna tuturor! Prietena mea vrea sa-si traduca titlul proiectului universitar din Romana in Engleza. In romana titlul suna asa: ''O cercetare privind reprezentarile diferite pe care Romanii si Maghiarii le au unii despre altii''.
 Ea a tradus in Engleza sub varianta aceasta: ''An insight research regarding Romanians and Hungarians and their social views about each other''. Aveti o sugestie mai buna?
Multumesc foarte mult!


----------



## farscape

Traducerea în engleză spune mult mai mult decăt originalul în română... _Insight_ este un substantiv, iar _insightful_ este adjectivul derivat.

Eu aşa traduce cam aşa:

(An insightful) Research on various views/perceptions/representations Romanians and Hungarians have about each other. 

Best,


----------



## jazyk

Îmi place propunerea lui Farscape cu o mică corectură: each other (fără s).


----------



## farscape

My bad, it's fixed now. There's an interesting thread about "each other, each other's and each others' " on WR which makes for a good read.

f.


----------



## Elementariness

Farscape  many thanks !!!


----------

